# Slingshot dueling tree? Attn: Charles



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Here is your next assignment Charles.  Modify. Improve. Tweak. Suggestions? I am thinking of leather paddles for less ricochet.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks interesting ... I will give it some thought. But I hope this is not mission impossible and it self-destructs in 15 seconds ... :rofl:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, wonderful setup. how about attaching ball bearing for smoother movement?


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

great idea, thanks!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

These are super fun!

One of my best memories from the most recent ECST was a dueling tree battle with Nathan. We were at it for a good 4 or 5 minutes and got off dozens of shots before a winner was declared.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

It has been thought out pretty good. Here is mine from Saunders Archery. It was a test unit and works like a charm with 5/8 inch marbles. Was originality made for arrows. -- Tex


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I concede to Tex's version! The one thing I might suggest to Bean is the make the targets from flaps of leather. When hit, those hdpe targets carry too much of the energy, swinging around harder than necessary. If the target is a leather flap, it will allow the ammo to pass without the target getting as much of the energy. That way there would be less of a rebound when the arm swings to the other side.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> It has been thought out pretty good. Here is mine from Saunders Archery. It was a test unit and works like a charm with 5/8 inch marbles. Was originality made for arrows. -- Tex


 Nearly $400. Holy crap!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Charles said:


> I concede to Tex's version! The one thing I might suggest to Bean is the make the targets from flaps of leather. When hit, those hdpe targets carry too much of the energy, swinging around harder than necessary. If the target is a leather flap, it will allow the ammo to pass without the target getting as much of the energy. That way there would be less of a rebound when the arm swings to the other side.
> 
> Cheers ........ Charles


 Not so fast Charles. We need one for the sling shooters budget. Lets see you work some of your thrift store magic.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I have an idea for something similar, but I will have to try it out. I will post if it works.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Charles said:


> I have an idea for something similar, but I will have to try it out. I will post if it works.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


If it is the idea we were discussing earlier i will be watching for it to i am very interested. :bouncy:


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

I remember MJ and Nathan's super long dueling battle! I have wanted to make a dueling tree all winter and wish I would have paid closer attention to how the tree was constructed. Hopefully we'll see it again this year or the owner of the tree could post some pics?!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

We have faith in you Charles! :banana:


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

M_J said:


> These are super fun!
> One of my best memories from the most recent ECST was a dueling tree battle with Nathan. We were at it for a good 4 or 5 minutes and got off dozens of shots before a winner was declared.


I don't suppose anybody got footage of that, did they?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

SlingDaddy said:


> M_J said:
> 
> 
> > These are super fun!
> ...


 better question is- where was flatband with his vid camera ? :mellow:


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I just took some plans to my local machinist for a dueling tree. My initial plans are for some thin steel plates for use with paintballs. The targets could easily be replaced with heavier steel or some other material for use with steel or lead ammo if wanted. If the price isn't too bad, I should have one soon, otherwise, everyone will get to see how bad MY welding really is.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

All right, all right ... I have had the parts for my version for some time, but have not assembled it nor tested it. I will try to get to it soon.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Charles, I wasn't trying to light a fire under you (pun intended) . I just found this thread tonight, I missed a lot of posts over the winter. I have done a lot of pistol shooting and absolutely love the one on one style of competition...instead of shooting your score and see where you fall into place. I'm hoping to get mine done before September when I go to shoot the local Ronald Mcdonald House benefit. Last year I took a few slingshots and a lot of paintballs and let the volunteers shoot them. We had a blast. This year I want to give them another type of target instead of just some clay targets hanging on rope.

Also, I want to try my hand at some speed shooting, and with this type of target, I don't have to keep taking my lazy butt down range to keep resetting targets .

I am looking forward to see what you have come up with. I have copied a few of your targets in the past and they are some of my favorites.

Todd


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Every needs a poke in the A...ttitude from time to tine to motivate them.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I have some ideas.


Agree with the leather idea. Even a leather pad on top of a wood or metal paddle to dampen the blows if necessary.
Steel paddles will have to be at least 1.5mm (1/16") thick, maybe double that. My 1mm target discs are heavily deformed from relatively few 6-10mm ammo hits.
Use a single long steel rod supported vertically as the pivot. Loop the arm of the leather paddle around the rod and rivet the end back to itself. It would be a lot simpler than pairs of pillow blocks. 10mm (3/8") or bigger steel rod to avoid damage/bending. Put it behind a sacrificial plywood upright, narrow side forward and a triangular profile so that ricochets off it don't come straight back at you.
Fit small neo magnets to the arm of the paddle so that it latches itself in the ready position and doesn't bounce around like the one in the video.
Lean the pivot/axle forward so that the paddles fall back to the ready position where the magnets can hold them steady.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Is it just me or did you guy have dueling banjos playing in your head while reading the post?

This setup looks great! Wouldn't mind having a go at making myself


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Alright you guys. I know that some of you have paid over $200 for a slingshot, so if several of you that live close to each other could get together the $400 would not be that bad. By the way the most that I have ever paid for a slingshot was $60 and that only once. I did pay $80 for a slingshot rifle once though. -- Tex


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

I'm going to think out loud here for a moment.

I've been shooting in the back yard. I hung a plastic coffee container http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=folgers+coffee&FORM=HDRSC2#view=detail&id=2F415C9DFFAD0D855401024E64E6F662D30FDEE7&selectedIndex=0

from a frame. It was huge, if I put it close enough i could sometimes hit it. But the ammo bounced and I could only recover the misses.

So I cut it in pieces of appropriate sizes (match a soup can, etc.) and hung those. They are very strong, they've taken hundreds dozens several hits from marbles and are only showing slight wear. But they don't deflect the ammo outside my catch like the jug and the soup can did.

I think you could use plastic from a coffee can or laundry jug better than leather. It is stiff, light, and holds up.


----------

